
Why Are We in the West So Weird? A Theory - pw
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/12/books/review/the-weirdest-people-in-the-world-joseph-henrich.html
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/7qN8i](http://archive.is/7qN8i)

